# The Postmans Been Again.



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Just arrived. I have been having a quick play as its promised to the 710 and got to have it back in the box before she gets home. I love the aeroplane on the end of the second hand and also the saw dial. I have never seen one before. I would really like to keep this for myself but thatâ€™s life. :wallbash: Many thanks to Lampoc and RLT for another ray of sunshine in my life. :yahoo:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

That's a nice piece, go on find another would look good both of you wearing one.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

tell the 710 it makes her look fat and you will get it back soon enough! plus you bought her a present so she will still be happy with you

PS my first wife left me


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

very nice scott, let her wear it a couple of times then pinch it back :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## learningtofly (Aug 24, 2010)

I like that a lot. In fact, I like Russian watches a lot.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Ah, one from the golden age of VE, when they were still following the techodesign thing - designs inspired in great Russian engineering accomplishes. That's inspired in the Antonov 225 Mriya (Dream), initially design solely to carry the Buran space shuttle. The saw dial is probably hinting at its turbines. That plain still hold the record for the heaviest payload transported by a plane - 253 tones!!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antonov_An-225_Mriya




























Look at the size of this thing next to people!!


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Glad you like it Scott. That's the 2nd Mriya I've owned. They also look quite good on a 22mm lumpy:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> Glad you like it Scott. That's the 2nd Mriya I've owned. They also look quite good on a 22mm lumpy:


Pretty hard to find one on the original bracelet these days. And when I say hard, I mean pretty much impossible.










Is that second one on a lumpy black or blue? How blue are these things? People always try to capture the blue on their pictures but I'm guessing it's not all like that on the flesh and with these multi-level iridescent dials...


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice one, Scott.

Two really good new ones just lately, with this and the 1967...

I've been scratching my head trying to work out what a 'saw dial' was... until I spotted the bezel edge









Just go easy on the strap choices!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi, thanks for the feedback people. Draygo, I did mean saw bezel just got over excited. :yes: She will choose the next strap if she wants one so donâ€™t worry.







The 710 has gone out for a walk with her new watch on. What if she gets mugged!


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> What if she gets mugged!


 I'll sell you another Russian watch


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Epjack (Aug 16, 2013)

nice watchï¼Œ nice presents


----------



## coachwhip (Jun 11, 2013)

Very nice, again you're stealing all the good ones.


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

very nice watch


----------

